# Looking for a 300zx Twin Turbo



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

I am looking long and hard for a 300zx TT. The thing is that everyone that I find has so many miles or they are too expensive. If anyone can help me out with a place to look or something or a good state to really look forward to going. Since I am moving to Georgia sometime in the summer I thought that maybe Florida or Georgia would be a good place to be looking for the cars. If anyone could give me some info on this I would really appreciate it. Thank you. ~1~


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I just looked some up using Autotrader and found several in my area. You might also want to check the local Z clubs for some help. Georgia's is http://www.georgiazclub.com/


----------

